# Nashville TN cubers.



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 1, 2021)

anyone in Nashville?


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 1, 2021)

My street name is Nashville so yes


----------



## OneCuber (May 31, 2021)

I'm in Franklin, so if you want to meet, I can do it. My average is about 30-35 seconds. I use a combination of CFOP and Rubix's

I can meet up at the Brentwood library or something like that


----------

